# Does anyone know....?



## animalthug (Oct 19, 2003)

Will Charlotte automatically get the #1 pick in this summers Nba Draft? I'm not sure how the league arranges this since an expansion wont have a record to go off so how will their lottery balls be disbursed? Or will they automatically get #1 and all the this years lottery teams are battling for the #2 slot? Anyone have any clue?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I believe they automatically get the fourth pick next season...


----------



## animalthug (Oct 19, 2003)

*if i can recall...*

when the grizzlies and raptors came to the league i THINK they had the 1 and 2 picks... Grizzlies took Big Country and the Raptors took Marcus Camby... so if i'm correct Charlotte will get #1


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

4th pick

http://nbadraft.net/index.asp


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

"The Charlotte Bobcats of the National Basketball Association and the Charlotte Sting of the Women’s National Basketball Association are owned by Robert L. Johnson. The NBA announced on December 18, 2002 that Johnson would become the owner of both the NBA expansion franchise in Charlotte and the Sting. *The Charlotte Bobcats, who select fourth in the 2004 NBA Draft following an expansion draft of players from other NBA teams*, will play their inaugural season in 2004-2005 at the Charlotte Coliseum before moving to Charlotte’s new Uptown arena beginning with the 2005-2006 NBA season."

http://www.nba.com/bobcats/news/charlottebobcats_061103.html


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: if i can recall...*



> Originally posted by <b>animalthug</b>!
> when the grizzlies and raptors came to the league i THINK they had the 1 and 2 picks... Grizzlies took Big Country and the Raptors took Marcus Camby... so if i'm correct Charlotte will get #1


Grizzlies and Raptors had it worse off than you guys. I'm pretty sure they had the 6th and 7th picks in the draft.


----------



## Rednecksbasketball (Dec 18, 2003)

Bobcats will get the #4 pick, and the Grizzlies and Raptors got the 6th and 7th picks(Decided by a coin toss, the loser of the coin toss got to go first in the Expansion draft). and the Grizzlies and Raptors wherent allowed to have a top 3 pick until last season I think. even if they got it(which was the case in 00 I believe) they had to forfeit it, to the highest non top 3(4th pick).


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: if i can recall...*



> Originally posted by <b>animalthug</b>!
> when the grizzlies and raptors came to the league i THINK they had the 1 and 2 picks... Grizzlies took Big Country and the Raptors took Marcus Camby... so if i'm correct Charlotte will get #1


the raps 1st pick ever was Damon Stoudamire and it was the 4th pic Van-City had 5th


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

In 1995, Vancouver Grizzlies picked Bryant 'Big Country' Reeves at pick #6; A pick later, Toronto Raptors selected Damon Stoudamire. In 1996, the Raptors and Grizzlies had #2 and #3 pick respectively and they chose Marcus Camby and Shareef Abdur-Rahim.


----------



## MotionMan (Jan 9, 2004)

Animalthug- the Raptors' first season was 95-96 season. Damon Stoudamire was their draft pick in 95. Joe Smith was selected by the Warriors as the #1 pick that year. Camby was the second pick in 96 (behind Iverson).


----------

